# Kansas City Fashion/Glamour Shooting Locations Wanted



## RushNP774 (Mar 16, 2009)

I just moved back to Kansas City (Lee's Summit) from Cinci (where I had access to a studio and some cool places to shoot at), and am looking for suggestions of places to shoot outdoor (primarily) shots of models.  Here's what I'm thinking so far:


Some of the parks near me would be alright for a lot, but they tend to be a too "public" for some risquey shots (and would get boring quickly).
Downtown Lee's Summit has some cool old buildings, train tracks, and lots of other neat features that could keep me occupied, but again is a bit too public for some shots.
Powell Gardens/Unity Village-type places - Gorgeous flowers, especially in the next month or so, and lots of wide open spaces to get shots.
The Plaza - Water fountains, gorgeously lit at night, and some of KC's most interesting architecture.
As you can see, I've only thought primarily of outdoor, pretty, "public" places, and would like some suggestions for some more secluded and/or gritty/varied places (warehouses, caves, industrial settings, junkyards, etc).

Please visit my Model Mayhem page to get an idea of some of the shoots I've done.  Any suggestions you can provide would be awesome.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## craig (Mar 16, 2009)

Good work and I like your MM page ( I sent a friend request. I'm Blank67).

I have no idea where to shoot, but I would stick with the abandon warehouse, train track idea. Seems like a natural progression.

Love & Bass


----------



## Flower Child (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello RushNP774,

I know Kansas City pretty well, I have lived about an hour and a half from KC my whole life---- and if you want gritty, I know just the place. Though, you may have to wear a bullet proof vest when you go there hahaha. I'm sure you know of Prospect Avenue in the east of KC (off of 435). Pretty gritty spot if you ask me. There are some really neat buildings over there. One I can think of off the top of my head is a place called Scimeca's Italian Sausage Co. 

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## RushNP774 (Mar 27, 2009)

Flower Child said:


> Hello RushNP774,
> 
> I know Kansas City pretty well, I have lived about an hour and a half from KC my whole life---- and if you want gritty, I know just the place. Though, you may have to wear a bullet proof vest when you go there hahaha. I'm sure you know of Prospect Avenue in the east of KC (off of 435). Pretty gritty spot if you ask me. There are some really neat buildings over there. One I can think of off the top of my head is a place called Scimeca's Italian Sausage Co.
> 
> Hope this helps, good luck!



Bulletproof vest is right   Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't know if I'd ever be able to shoot over there unless it was with a big group (for safety reasons).  I'll keep it in mind though!


----------

